# shotgun tubes



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey guys, quick question.....is there anyway to tell choke tube size by simply measuring it?

I have a 20 gauge that my uncle gave me and it has tubes in it already but 0 idea of what kind they are. Looking to buy some different kinds so I can have it ready for geese, pheasant, and rabbits but want to know what is in it already.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

What is the shotgun manufacture? Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

If you remove the choke tube, most manufacturers stamp the size on them. I do have a Mossberg that only has lines on it and you need to look up on a chart to see what the lines mean.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

should have some kind if markings. if not #1 take to gunsmith #2 use a machinist calipers use the id nips the lower number you get the smaller the id #3 use a dowel rod that's got a taper and mark the dowel rod with each choke tube .


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Misdirection said:


> If you remove the choke tube, most manufacturers stamp the size on them. I do have a Mossberg that only has lines on it and you need to look up on a chart to see what the lines mean.





beetlebailey said:


> should have some kind if markings. if not #1 take to gunsmith #2 use a machinist calipers use the id nips the lower number you get the smaller the id #3 use a dowel rod that's got a taper and mark the dowel rod with each choke tube .


Yep and yep! You beat me to it. Go get yourself a choke tube wrench for 20Ga. and turn the tubes out. They should be marked, mine are! Tube kits and wrenches are relatively cheap.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

If the choke size isn't engraved on the choke itself then there are usually notches to indicate choke size. Not to be confused with the notches used for the choke wrench.

Here is a chart.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Choke_(firearms)

Unfortunately the markings can vary slightly by manufacturer. We'll need the make and model to be sure.


----------

